# Driving Piedras Negras to Huatulco



## alpineman (Jan 17, 2012)

On about Nov 14th we will be driving from Piedras Negras, Coahuila to Huatulco Oaxaca. We will cross the border from Texas early in the morning. There will be 2 vehicles and one towing a boat, We will be sticking to main roads. Wanted to ask if this would be a safe route. We would like to make it to San Luis Potosi the first night and second night in Puebla then should make it to Huatulco the third day. 
Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Your route would be my choice. Aduana and Car permits are a little south of Piedras at Allende. After that take the immediate short cuota....not the libre in that area. 
Go directly thru Monclova, not the bypass! Easy. Make sure your tank is full here as no fuel next 200 km, but great/straight hiway 57.

If you can't make Potosi, Matehuala has good motels.

Past that I assume you plan to take cuota Norte north of DF over to Puebla area.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RickS said:


> Your route would be my choice. Aduana and Car permits are a little south of Piedras at Allende. After that take the immediate short cuota....not the libre in that area.
> Go directly thru Monclova, not the bypass! Easy. Make sure your tank is full here as no fuel next 200 km, but great/straight hiway 57.
> 
> If you can't make Potosi, Matehuala has good motels.
> ...


Rick. Here in San Luis Potosi the short form is San Luis and not Potosi, please. Just thought I would let you know. 

It is very safe to drive after dark on the Mx. 57 north of our beatuiful city. Centro closes at 8PM daily. Alan


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Gracias!


----------

